# Quite exhaust upgrade?



## Rpmiller (Aug 24, 2020)

This is probably a dumb question. Is there a performance exhaust upgrade that would still be as quiet as the factory exhaust? I want the added power, but not the noise.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I’d delete everything turbo down and add a racing resonator and see if that’s fine.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Rpmiller said:


> This is probably a dumb question. Is there a performance exhaust upgrade that would still be as quiet as the factory exhaust? I want the added power, but not the noise.


Not really. If you do not change the turbo, remove the cat (no longer street legal then) you cannot change the main restrictions, so you don't get much if any power increases with any additions.
Most of the street legal stuff deletes something. Usually the resonator and sometimes the muffler. This usually makes it a bit louder.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Not really. If you do not change the turbo, remove the cat (no longer street legal then) you cannot change the main restrictions, so you don't get much if any power increases with any additions.
> Most of the street legal stuff deletes something. Usually the resonator and sometimes the muffler. This usually makes it a bit louder.


Y’all gas folks can easily tune out emissions, us diesel guys get the big punishment. I figured a delete since most on here do it at some point.


----------

